# Hire a model builder?



## Star56 (Feb 13, 2010)

Folks,

I am brand new to this forum and to model building itself. I am in awe of the quality of work that many of you turn out. I have literally no talent in this area. Anything I try to paint/repair/fix ends up being a mess. I also lack the time.

I am also a Lost In Space fanatic. When I saw that Mobius had made the incredible model of the J2 available I bought one. It sits in the box sealed. I have also ordered a decal and lighting kit from TSDS (although I have not heard anything about my order since placing it).

Here is my question, how does one go about hiring a builder? I would supply the kit and extras and the builder would paint and assemble the model. I would have purchased the beauty that was available on Ebay but I was too late.

I am located in Northwest Ohio and it would be great to find someone in the local area. If not...I am willing to ship.

I am willing to discuss the fee by email.

Thanks guys!

Tom


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's my two and a half cents worth:

I woudl build it myself. Yep, even if your skills are not perfect, mine sure aren't! It just makes you appreciate it more. What parts in the process are you "always messing up"? If you are "brand new" to this hobby then you aren't really messing up, you are learning and probably able to make some vast improvements. 

Practice on some cheap or junk kits or even old plastic toys in regards to painting. Even if you have to wait a while before starting your JII. Things you have to consider if you hire out is that that model is big, it has a lot of interior detail, many expensive after market parts if you want to make it better, will take a considerable amount of time, and did I mention that kit iis big! This means get ready to shell out some serious money, if you hire someone who is going to do justice on it. 

Then there is always the ones who you will send the kit out and never hear from them again. This happened to me one time, a while ago when I was thinking like you and didn't want to paint all the axtec on my Ent-D. I sent out the special edition kit to a guy who was suppose to have a good rep but never heard from him again right after he got my kit. I even stupidly sent him money up front for supplies and paint! Yep, stupid but he was a regular on a forum I visited! But never again! I always finish my own projects and have developed enough skills where I like what I complete. Not perfect, but it works for me. 

If you hven't done so already, make sure you also check out this forum and all the good tips and "how to's":

 Starship Modeler 

....and if you still want to hire out, from the same site:

 Will build for others 

Of course, enter at your own risk, can't specifically vouch for anyone as I've never had anyof them build anything for me. Make sure you get some good references and a protect yourself at all costs! 

Again, even if you hire out, you will get their interpretation of the kit and not necessarily how you want it to look, no matter how much instruction is given. Good luck either way!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Star56 said:


> Folks,
> Here is my question, how does one go about hiring a builder? I would supply the kit and extras and the builder would paint and assemble the model.


Just put out an ad requesting a modeler to build your j2. Or a "Want-to-buy-finished-J2" ad and put that partial payment is a sealed kit and related materials w/ cash on top in return. Probably put in the wanted/for sale section of this forum. You might also get some takers at resinilluminati, ssm, culttvman or that clubhouse-place people mention now and again.

Prices could range greatly depending on who takes the commission and what their skill level is. It was generally agreed here that LISfan let his builds go cheap, so you did miss a deal there. But maybe he's making more...

Some of the guys at RI will charge one or two thousand, but their level of skill warrants every penny paid. Maybe you'll find a low bid, but whether the quality is there or not for your expectations is something you have to decide (at either end of the cost/return analysis). 

Just make sure you see some of their other builds before you commit. Try and get some testimonials from previous clients. If they do this as a living, you will not likely be top of their schedule, so there could be a big turn around time too. Then there's people like me that don't build for clients, but do put their builds up for sale. You might find a j2 in your future following that path.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Welcome Tom!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Darkstar said:


> Here's my two and a half cents worth:
> 
> ...Practice on some cheap or junk kits or even old plastic toys in regards to painting. Even if you have to wait a while before starting your JII. ...
> 
> ...



Agreed on all points. Spend a few months or year learning on cheap kits that catch your fancy. Don't worry about screwing them up, it is for the greater good.

Always, buyer beware!

And good hunting!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Star56 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am brand new to this forum and to model building itself. I am in awe of the quality of work that many of you turn out. I have literally no talent in this area. Anything I try to paint/repair/fix ends up being a mess. I also lack the time.
> 
> ...


I have been building models for a long time, but in o way am I even close to some of the guys on here. I never was any good at painting or detailing, but just looking at some of the tips here and asking questions, I am now lighting my kits. I have zero experience in lighting or electronics, but asking for help on here and experimenting, my Moebius J2 looks awesome. I also have the decals and the light kit from TSDS. henry is great. You can email him on your parts status. Here is my work link. A video to come once I get the core.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=278409


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Here are some photos of my latest Jupiter 2 and a link to my latest Youtube video. It is the Polar Lights version. I am working on the Moebius model but do not have a finished one to photograph yet. If you are interested, contact me at any of the links on the site. Hope you enjoy the work.






Geminibuildups
GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Welcome, Tom.

I have a listing of people who will do custom builds on my site: http://www.paragrafix.biz/custom-builders.asp 

I am not associated with them in any way (i.e. I don't get kickbacks if you contact them via my site and they can use my add-on parts or not as you decide). I have the listing up as a "public service" for people who's builds I like and that I am certain (or as certain as anyone can be) that they will not screw you.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Funny! Gemini & I posted at pretty much the same time. He's on my list.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Hello and welcome Tom,

I agree with most of the other guys. These things can get pricey for someone who does not realize the time or effort that some of us put into one of these kits. You also as a buyer you must feel comfortable dealing with(sending kits/funds ) to a unknown person. That being said you can get stuff built at a reasonable price, I build for several folks and have had great success with buyers regrding both quality and prices. You can checkout some of my builds in my photo album. If interested PM me to discuss what you are looking for in the J2 and cost, I may be able to help you.

Thanks,
Irocer


----------



## mmmmp (Jan 15, 2010)

You've received some excellent advice here so it's your call. 

However: I don't know what kits you've tried in the past, but Moebius really goes the 'extra-mile' to make their product SUPER EASY to build. I recently posted how astonished I was that this J2 goes together so beautifully. I'm not a museum quality builder, but if I have time and patience I can create something I'm proud to display.

Rather than spend who-knows-what on a 3rd party build, if if you totally mess it up - you're only out the price of a new kit. If time is an issue, that's another dialogue.

Start with good tools, good paints and ***study***the instructions. Try building a small sub-assy - say, the control seats. If you mess up, they can always be re-done. From there, move on to some of the more challenging parts. This kit is a joy to work on and you'll be learning skills as you go. I also did my fair share of messing things up due to impatience and the desire to see the kit completed. Ron's PL J2 was rushed through and even though it looked good, it *could* have been so much better. (I was waiting my whole life for a decent J2 kit and didn't give it the time it deserved. My Moebius J2 is exceeding all my expectations - they make "wicked - good" models.

Also, having a forum like this has been invaluable for help, tips and pictures. Best of luck - one way or the other, you'll love looking at the completed build.

Best, 
Mark


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Star56 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am brand new to this forum and to model building itself. I am in awe of the quality of work that many of you turn out. I have literally no talent in this area. Anything I try to paint/repair/fix ends up being a mess. I also lack the time.
> 
> ...




Gosh
I wish I could help you Tom, I'm also in nortwest ohio [ findlay ] to be exact. but like you i havent built a kit in decades, but i am taking lots of notes, and saving lots of pictures, and asking some questions along the way, this is a very helpful forum. i think you might want to reconsider building it yourself, it doesnt seem like you need a lot of fancy tools ; just some good basics, and a little confidense, KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR- ModelmanTom, he's doing a step by step build up of the kit. you can watch and see if it is something you might want to try or not, based on his videos. there on you-tube, also here in the forum, somewhere..

skinny............


----------



## Star56 (Feb 13, 2010)

Guys,

Thanks a ton for the great replies. I really appreciate the encouragement to try to do the build myself. I am slightly tempted, however the lack of time, space, tools and skill preclude doing this. My 19 month old daughter would love to have lots of plastic parts laying around to play with 

I also appreciate the "warnings" of potential problems with going with a builder. It sounds like there are some good and trustworthy people here who might be able to do the job. I have some emails from folks that I am going to check out. 

II will let the board know what I decide to do and how things progress. 

Thanks again!

Tom


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome Tom.

Im with the build it yourself crowd. You will end up paying at least $300-$600 to have someone build it for you. Im not a great model builder by any means, but when I take my time I can really get into painting the details. The Moebius is at a bigscale and nicey detailed that you should be able to build it straight out of the box without any modifications whatsoever. Get the drop in light kits and you have a great display piece.

Start collecting paints, brushs, magnifiers, glue, clamps, after market stuff etc. and spend a day or two here and there and I bet you can build yourself a nice version within a year. Patience and taking your time is the key to getting decent results. Just look at each piece of the model as one little project and work from there.

MODEL MAN has a great thread with very very and I mean very detailed videos archiving building this model.(hes just starting building) I suggest you look into it. Its an excellent resource. I will bet that if you tackle this youself will have alot of fun with it.


----------



## Star56 (Feb 13, 2010)

Dar said:


> Welcome Tom.
> 
> Im with the build it yourself crowd. You will end up paying at least $300-$600 to have someone build it for you. Im not a great model builder by any means, but when I take my time I can really get into painting the details. The Moebius is at a bigscale and nicey detailed that you should be able to build it straight out of the box without any modifications whatsoever. Get the drop in light kits and you have a great display piece.
> 
> ...


 If you folks only knew me. Modelbuilding is clearly an art that requires...as you say...patience....I have very little.

I have watched the excellent videos posted on the J2 build. It was these that convinced me to look for a builder! There is no way I am going to have the time and patience to do this right. I want a piece that is display quality..and it is not going to come from my hands.

I am the "anti-handiman". I do nothing myself. Nothing. I hire folks to put up my fence and to stain it. I do not cut my own lawn, I do not shovel my own snow. I do not rake my own leaves. Seriously. I am good with electronics/communication equipment/Home Theater equipment and that is about it. I am blessed finance-wise so I use money to buy me time.

So I hired the folks at Gemini to do the build. I am impressed with their operation and look forward to the final product.

Tom


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Make sure you post pics when you get it :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

You can always wait on the metal hull version when out...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Star56 said:


> If you folks only knew me. Modelbuilding is clearly an art that requires...as you say...patience....I have very little.
> Tom


 
In that case, make certain that you and your builder agree on a time frame before he starts.

Otherwise, as Moebius himself just stated, you may wish to wait for the pre-built, metal hull version scheduled to be released later this year (or which may very well be re-scheduled for early next year, depending on uncontrollable circumstances). :wave:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes, let Moebius do it for you...I am getting a finished Seaview when they come out. I am building one as well, but hey, why not let Moebius in on the action...after all they produced them.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardax (Feb 12, 2010)

Moebius said:


> You can always wait on the metal hull version when out...


This is the first I have heard of a pre-built metal version of the J-2?

Does anyone have any other info on this??

Thanks


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Hardax said:


> This is the first I have heard of a pre-built metal version of the J-2?
> 
> Does anyone have any other info on this??
> 
> Thanks


Look further back in this thread. On the picture you can see the corner of it. Price will be about $1000 and it due out late this year or early next year.


----------



## Hardax (Feb 12, 2010)

Dar said:


> Look further back in this thread. On the picture you can see the corner of it. Price will be about $1000 and it due out late this year or early next year.


Found it in the the Toy Fair thread. Thanks.

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Hardax said:


> Found it in the the Toy Fair thread. Thanks.
> 
> Looking forward to this one!


Opps. Yeah it was the toy fair thread. I am considering this but it really has to deliver for $1000.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

For a treasured kit, hiring a professional builder is well worth the money. A friend of mine built up and painted several kits for me. Not only did he do a beautiful job, but he took time to explain his painting techniques. I adapted his techniques and took his advice on the very few built-ups I've completed, and have been quite happy with the results. If you find a reliable builder, you really can't go wrong. Down the road you may decide to buy a second kit and build it yourself.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

To each freely their own. I imagine that the metal build-up will be both beautiful & heavy, but I derive a healthy pride & satisfaction from showing off my own workmanship, which I wouldn't get from a ready-made "store-bought" item.


----------

